# PPPRRRROW!!!!



## idlegabble (Oct 8, 2003)

Hey all, I am the proud mother of one spoiled child and three spoiled black cats. Having three black ones wasn't intentional, I am just a sucker who fell for the sad little faces at our local shelter!!! My big boy is Voo Doo and he is a three year old, black, amber eyed mixed breed. My baby boy, Sagwa, is a two year old, black, green eyed brat whom my vet told me is mostly Siamese (despite the colouring) as he has the perfect features. The newbie is our recently adopted (from me brother) black and white, yellow eyed, horendously obese cat, Victoria. When my brother rescued her from the SPCA, one year ago, she was at the "perfect" weight for an adult of her build = 7 pounds. He loved her all the way up to a whopping 14.5 pounds. DIET!!! I am hoping to find lots of good advice and fellow cat freaks on here with you all!!! Angela


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Angela and the babies!
Welcome among us! I enjoyed reading your introductory story and I find it amusing..as for you = a warm hearted lady! We are happy that you joined us  together with VooDoo, Sagwa, Victoria and the other little brat whose name you haven't mentioned yet


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the site... it's great to have you here :wink:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum! Be sure to post pictures!


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Hello idlegabble and welcome. That is so weird about your cats, I also have three cats. Levi is black, Cleo is black and my most recently aquired cat Lucas is black and white - strange!!


----------



## idlegabble (Oct 8, 2003)

*Hehe*

"iaona" The other little brat is my husband- hehe, no, my five year old daughter Avery. Thanks for the welcome everyone!!! angela


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum. It's nice to have you here!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, idlegabble. From one black cat lover to another, WELCOME! I've been enjoying your posts. I also had a black "Siamese." What a character she was. She's the reason I now have two Siamese cats, one sealpoint and one bluepoint. Almost all my other cats (90%) have been black. They're so beautiful! And so are my Siamese babies. :)


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, hope you stay and enjoy the site. I really dont know what I would do if Sugar weighed 14 lbs, could she still jump on my lap with ease? hehe j/k


----------



## idlegabble (Oct 8, 2003)

She thinks she is a feather and kills my ribs and collar bones with her feet!!! Ang


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Sometimes when I am sleeping Sugar will just put her 2 front paws on me and just stand there like a prairie dog looking out into the yonder and even though she is only 9 1/2 lbs. her little feet hurt! Then she thinks its ok to step over my stomach back and forth all morning until I get up and feed them.


----------

